# Spanky and Roy



## lienluu (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Heather (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey, I was just thinking of you guys - watching 'Animal Precinct'. 
Roy looks great - he's getting big, huh? 
They are good buddies, Spanky and Roy.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2007)

Good to see he's hanging in there.


----------



## lienluu (Jan 3, 2007)

I think his teeth issue is *almost* over...thank god. (Baby teeth coming out causes bleeding, adult teeth coming in causes bleeding). I am sick of midnight runs to the emergency room!


----------



## lienluu (Jan 3, 2007)

Heather said:


> watching 'Animal Precinct'.



Next time you watch that show, keep an eye out for Dr. Reissman. He's the one i work alongside.


----------



## Heather (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay, I was wondering, so thanks! I don't usually watch cause it makes me so mad but am home sick and found it while flipping around channels.


----------

